# swell.gr : Audi TTs Paint Correction/Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody 

This week arrived in Swell Detail Store a beautiful Audi TTs for correction and pretection

Upon arrival, full of swirls and holograms :doublesho










*Claying and readings *:























































*Some 50/50's during correction*












































































































































































*Before and after correction  *



















































































































































































































































































































*Engine bay* :



















































*Some touch ups* :


















































*Exhaust tips couldn't be an exception from the detail* :


























*Attention to detail* 










*After two full days of correction, its LSP time. 2X ZFX ed layers of Zaino Z-2 and a wax on top. 
Chemical Guys Celeste Detaglio V2 in two layers, with a day apart from each other.
Glass was sealed with Nanloex Ultra Glass Sealant and Wheels wint Wolfs Chemicals Rim Shield
Tyres were treated with Zaino Z-16 and trims with Dodo Juice Plaastic Fantastic*






































































































































































































































































Thanks for watching 
Mike


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice work. TT's are fast growing on me for some reason.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW!

Looks wonderfull at the end with Celleste Detaglio V2, love those wax!

Keep pushing Mike, your are one of the greats!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work buddy, that thing looked horrible in the beginning!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work as always mike, afters look stunning


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

4937Liam said:


> Very nice work. TT's are fast growing on me for some reason.


Thanks mate :thumb:



Tunero said:


> WOW!
> 
> Looks wonderfull at the end with Celleste Detaglio V2, love those wax!
> 
> Keep pushing Mike, your are one of the greats!


Thank you Ignacio for your kind comments always appreciate them very much .:thumb:
*

*


Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Nice work buddy, that thing looked horrible in the beginning!


Thanks Jesse, glad you like it buddy 



stangalang said:


> Top work as always mike, afters look stunning


Thanks once again much appreciated* :thumb:*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate.


thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Excellent Job - great attention to detail!


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Great work - what product did you use for the correction?
what polish?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks great Mike, another one rescued from the deadly swirls!


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Truly amazing work!


----------



## skywards (Sep 6, 2011)

Fantastic Job!!!:argie::argie::doublesho


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

michael3011 said:


> Great work - what product did you use for the correction?
> what polish?


M105 & M205



JBirchy said:


> Looks great Mike, another one rescued from the deadly swirls!





UCD said:


> great job!!!





dsms said:


> Truly amazing work!





skywards said:


> Fantastic Job!!!:argie::argie::doublesho



Thank you guys for all your kind comments and feedback much appreciated as always


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

That's GREAT job mate!
Amazing transformation!!!


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Looks fantastic. Was that phantom black?

Which pads did you find best to use with the 105/205?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> That's GREAT job mate!
> Amazing transformation!!!


Thanks buddy:thumb:



neo8047 said:


> Looks fantastic. Was that phantom black?
> 
> Which pads did you find best to use with the 105/205?


Thanks mate.
I use a variety of pads depending on the type of the paint and the condition of it.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

what is the badge on the right of the boot lid? did the owner stick it on?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

mtm is a tuning company mate
http://www.mtm-online.de/


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

thanks never seen it before


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

wow what a state that was in ! Very nice turn around Mike 

Baz :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice turn around Mike!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great turnaround and very nice work mike :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> wow what a state that was in ! Very nice turn around Mike
> 
> Baz :thumb:


Thanks Baz 



matzagrin said:


> Nice turn around Mike!


Thanks Bruno :thumb:



prokopas said:


> Great turnaround and very nice work mike :thumb:


Thanks Prokopis 

mike


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

mirror finish mate!! WOW:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work and finish Mike :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice Work Mike:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful detail Mike! The Audi looks fantastic!
I hope you schooled the owner on how to wash their car!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

Just looks like its one panel of glass, awesome work mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> looks good





boomboom said:


> mirror finish mate!! WOW:argie::argie::argie:





Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent work and finish Mike :thumb:
> 
> Mario *





ben-150 said:


> Nice Work Mike:thumb:





type[r]+ said:


> Beautiful detail Mike! The Audi looks fantastic!
> I hope you schooled the owner on how to wash their car!





dhiren_motilal said:


> Just looks like its one panel of glass, awesome work mate.


Thanks guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Inspirational work there 

Me and a friend will be paint correcting on a mk1 tt in a few weeks so this has been a great read


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow!Outstanding finish there mate!:thumb:


----------

